# Difference between compact and youth stock??



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am going to purchase a new stock set for my 870 20 gauge so my daughter can use it. I was just wondering if anyone knew the difference between the "compact" and "youth" stock sets? They both seem to have a 13" trigger pull.... Thanks


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

The terms "youth" and "compact" get thrown around a lot, and they are usually one in the same, 13". I do know there is one that Remington calls "Compact JR" that is 12" LOP.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Ignore what they call it. Pick one that fits.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Marketing


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cooky said:


> Ignore what they call it. Pick one that fits.


That's the problem, I am not sure what will fit the best for her. The shorter the better. But from what I can see, both the youth and the compact say that they have a 13" trigger pull...


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The only other dimensions that are relevant are drop at heel and drop at comb. I'm not certain if those dimensions are different based on the difference in names or not. In general, short people do better with less drop and longer (face and neck) do better with more. Try some factory guns with the stocks you're looking at and see if there is enough difference to matter.


----------

